# confessione scabrosa ma necessaria



## Old angelodelmale (5 Agosto 2009)

Ebbene sì, a quattro anni dall’uscita nelle sale, mi sono decisa e ho SCARICATO (che mi arresti pure la siae, ma non potevo certo buttare via così dei soldi) “troppo belli”, il film di costantino vitagliano e daniele interrante e ieri, sopraffatta dal lavoro in ufficio ( 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  )   l’ho guardato.
Sono passate quasi 24 ore da quando l’ho visto e sto ancora cercando le parole per commentarlo.
La prima domanda a cui rispondere è “perché l’hai visto?”. 

Non ce la faccio… non ce la faccio… non trovo le parole. Vado ad minchiam:

costantino e daniele, nel film come nella realtà, sono due amici per la pelle, legati non tanto da questa quanto da quel solo neurone che hanno in condivisione. E non solo. Sono fraternamente legati dall’incapacità di fare qualsiasi cosa che non sia sfoggiare pettorali ben scolpiti, da quello sguardo tipico dell’ottuso, che è inaccettabile in un attore (chiedo scusa a tutti gli attori del mondo,compresi quelli dell’oratorio san luigi di Selargius che sono di gran lunga più capaci di questi due qua).

Negli ultimi anni il cinama italiano è stato spesso vittima di pesanti e negative critiche… e cazzo, con questo film (&#8230 

	
	
		
		
	


	




    gli si è voluto dare il colpo di grazia eh!

Non riesco a salvare UNA che UNA cosa di questa accozzaglia di scene. La fotografia è da condanna penale. I dialoghi da ergastolo. La recitazione da pena di morte. La storia… quale storia? La storia è fantasma. La colonna sonora è in parte affidata alle strepitose canzoni (&#8230 

	
	
		
		
	


	




    di gigi d’alessio. Insomma una figura di merda a tutto tondo.

Scava scava la storia si trova ed è quanto di più banale si potesse inventare. Giuro che guardavo e ricordo con molta più passione ed emozioni il cartone animato che guardavano le gemelle a cui facevo ripetizioni quando avevo 20 anni e il cui titolo era, se non ricordo male “piccoli problemi di cuore”.

Tutto il film ruota attorno alla fantasmagorica bellezza (???) di Costantino e Daniele: istruttore in palestra il primo, barman aspirante attore il secondo che trascina in questo suo sogno il primo (come poteva essere diversamente? Quello che decide il neurone, i due eseguono).

Quello che trovo inquietante e rivoltante è l’immagine media che si vuole dare delle donne italiane: tutte cerebrolese che davanti a un fisico sì bello ma comunque non così esageratamente fuori dal comune, perdono completamente la ragione. Appostamenti. Foto fatte di nascosto. MUTANDE RUBATE dalle funi della roba stesa! Insulti e semirisse all’indirizzo di una donna che “importuna” il bel costantino (“a me costantino non ha neanche voluto tenere le gambe quando facevo gli esercizi, e sì che ce le ho proprio belle, me lo dicono tutti&#8221 

	
	
		
		
	


	




    o tra le fan di uno e quelle di un altro dopo che questi litigano (vi risparmio il motivo del litigio, anche se sono molto tentata), per altro senza stabilire a chi dei due verrà affidato il neurone. Donne di una certa età (non intendo vecchie o anziane, ma sicuramente non adolescenti… diciamo attorno ai 50) che manifestano uno spiccato interesse guardando il bellone con delle espressioni che neanche nei peggiori porno di quarta categoria si vedono, per poi trascinarlo in una saletta e trombarselo senza pietà noncurante del fatto che nell’antistante salone ci sono circa 200 persone che sorseggiano drink. 

Per seguire il sogno di daniele, comunque i due rincogliniti finiscono nella rete di un finto agente (che all’occorrenza si improvvisa anche fotografo per fargli il BUCCHE, con una macchina fotografica di cartoncino plastificato che non convincerebbe neanche un bambino di 2 anni e che mi meraviglia che non spruzzasse acqua alla pressione del tasto dell’otturatore) credibile come le labbra della parietti e che ovviamente gli ciula un notevole tot di denaro e che, manco a dirlo, è un napoletano (giusto perché sono contrari ai luoghi comuni).

Che dire ancora dei profondi messaggi che comunicano? Per pagarsi la scuola di recitazione (l’agente ne sa una più del diavolo) arrotondano con lavoretti alla buona come scaricare furgoni di merce e simili. Commento di costantino a daniele “meno male che non ci vede nessuno che lavoriamo qua” AAAAH??? Tutti gli scaricatori dovrebbero unirsi e andare a prenderli a calci nel culo.

Mi fermo qua, magari vi ho messo l’acquolina in bocca e volete vederlo  

	
	
		
		
	


	





















comunque io vi consiglio di guardarlo… è uno di quei film brutti, ma talmente brutti insulsi e inutili, che lo si finisce per trovare piuttosto comico (o ti fa scattare una violenza tale da spaccare il televisore).

Altre perle colte al volo qua e là, nei commuoventi testi:

“che figata ragazzi, darei un braccio per essere come brad pitt” (detta da daniele con l'entusiasmo di un tacchino che si avvia verso il forno, il giorno del ringraziamento);

“meglio gay con quel farabutto”  

	
	
		
		
	


	





“ahhh ma perché tua sorella non ha preso DI te???” 

	
	
		
		
	


	





"quanto ai vestiti e alla tua macchina sai dove te li puoi mettere? anzi prima accendi pure il motore così magari godi pure"

dopo un litigio tra un ragazzo e una ragazza, durante il quale il primo dice a lei qualsiasi cosa dal "put.tana" allo "stronza", daniele si avvicina da lei e le dice "su una cosa vittorio sbagliava, donne come te non se ne trovano ad ogni angolo della strada"... e tutto il resto era giusto? 

	
	
		
		
	


	














p.s. che faccio ora? Mi auto segnalo o insulto violentemente lo staff di modo che mi banni?


----------



## Old sperella (5 Agosto 2009)




----------



## Old angelodelmale (5 Agosto 2009)

sperella ha detto:


>


cazzona hai messo le faccine senza neanche leggere perché sapevi di cosa parlavo 

	
	
		
		
	


	





guarda che puoi dirlo che tu sei andata a vederlo al cinema. siamo tra amici


----------



## Old sperella (5 Agosto 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> c*azzona hai messo le faccine senza neanche leggere perché sapevi di cosa parlavo*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sei sempre così diffidente  

	
	
		
		
	


	





piuttosto divento religiosa


----------



## Old angelodelmale (5 Agosto 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> sei sempre così diffidente
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hai risposto troppo in fretta  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  eri lì pronta col ditino, non aspettavi altro

ma piantala di fare la timidona dai. dicci piuttosto, anche tu ti aspettavi che finisse così?


----------



## Old Toujours (5 Agosto 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> p.s. *che faccio ora? Mi auto segnalo o insulto violentemente lo staff di modo che mi bann*i?



10 ave maria e un padre nostro


----------



## Old sperella (5 Agosto 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> hai risposto troppo in fretta
> 
> 
> 
> ...


confesso , sapevo e non ho letto  

	
	
		
		
	


	








  , del resto l'avevi capito da ieri  

	
	
		
		
	


	





non pensavo morissero alla fine


----------



## Old latriglia (5 Agosto 2009)

e sto daniele chi sarebbe?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (5 Agosto 2009)

Toujours ha detto:


> 10 ave maria e un padre nostro


 
il padre nostro non lo ricordo e forse neanche l'ave maria. non si può trattare sulla punizione?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (5 Agosto 2009)

latriglia ha detto:


> e sto daniele chi sarebbe?


beata ignoranza 

	
	
		
		
	


	





http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Daniele_Interrante


----------



## Old Toujours (5 Agosto 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> il padre nostro non lo ricordo e forse neanche l'ave maria. non si può trattare sulla punizione?


il problema è che ti ricordi le battute del film ... devi espiare ...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (5 Agosto 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> Ebbene sì, a quattro anni dall’uscita nelle sale, mi sono decisa e ho SCARICATO (che mi arresti pure la siae, ma non potevo certo buttare via così dei soldi) “troppo belli”, il film di costantino vitagliano e daniele interrante e ieri, sopraffatta dal lavoro in ufficio (
> 
> 
> 
> ...








  non hai detto come finisce


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (5 Agosto 2009)

Però è stato un grandioso flop ...c'è speranza per l'Italia...


----------



## Nobody (5 Agosto 2009)

Un paio di mesi fa su sky ho visto _Tre metri sopra il cielo_... da come lo descrivi, mi sa che i due film possono darsi la mano...


----------



## Old sperella (5 Agosto 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> il padre nostro non lo ricordo e forse neanche l'ave maria. non si può trattare sulla punizione?


fai l'atto di dolore figliola  

	
	
		
		
	


	




poi ripassati il padrino , arancia meccanica , trainspotting e alcatraz l'isola dell'ingiustizia per purificare il tuo spirito


----------



## Old angelodelmale (5 Agosto 2009)

Toujours ha detto:


> il problema è che ti ricordi le battute del film ... devi espiare ...


 

come? con la preghiera non ce la posso fare  

	
	
		
		
	


	





comunque certe cose rimangono impresse.

e poi ho una buona memoria


----------



## Old latriglia (5 Agosto 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> beata ignoranza
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ma qua non c'è una foto, però dice che è un opinionista  

	
	
		
		
	


	





foto trovata ...... ma non ho proprio presente


----------



## Old angelodelmale (5 Agosto 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> non hai detto come finisce


 
non volevo fare spoiler. tanto lo so che ora state tutti correndo a noleggiarlo


----------



## Old sperella (5 Agosto 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Un paio di mesi fa su sky ho visto _Tre metri sopra il cielo_... da come lo descrivi, mi sa che i due film possono darsi la mano...


io l'avevo noleggiato . 
tolto dopo 10 minuti , in confronto il tempo delle mele è un filmone


----------



## Old angelodelmale (5 Agosto 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Un paio di mesi fa su sky ho visto _Tre metri sopra il cielo_... da come lo descrivi, mi sa che i due film possono darsi la mano...


 
no no amichino. guarda che tre metri sopra il cielo, ti giuro che in confronto è un filmone da fare impallidire kubrik.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (5 Agosto 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> *fai l'atto di dolore figliola*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ehhh???

sentite ma non potete più semplicemente prendermi a calci in culo?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (5 Agosto 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Un paio di mesi fa su sky ho visto _Tre metri sopra il cielo_... da come lo descrivi, mi sa che i due film possono darsi la mano...


 Nooooooo tre metri sopra il cielo è da oscar al confronto!
Fa schifo ma è tecnicamente dignitoso e gli attori sono attori ...la storia ...la storia ...la storia ...c'è una storia?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (5 Agosto 2009)

latriglia ha detto:


> ma qua non c'è una foto, però dice che è un opinionista
> 
> 
> 
> ...


opinionista?

non voglio sapere di cosa. non me lo dire triglietta ti prego 

	
	
		
		
	


	





comunque anche lui è made in costanzo&defilippi eh


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (5 Agosto 2009)

latriglia ha detto:


> ma qua non c'è una foto, però dice che è un opinionista
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Guarda che se hai sentito parlare Costantino e poi senti Daniele Interrante hai la sensazione di sentire parlare un intellettuale, eh...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (5 Agosto 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Guarda che se hai sentito parlare Costantino e poi senti Daniele Interrante hai la sensazione di sentire parlare un intellettuale, eh...

















hai notato che hanno anche la voce simile, oltre che la paresi facciale?
se non guardavo non capivo chi cazzo era a parlare


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (5 Agosto 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> ehhh???
> 
> sentite ma non potete più semplicemente prendermi a calci in culo?


 Ma non sei già stata abbastanza da te stessa arrivando alla fine del ...capolavoro?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (5 Agosto 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> hai notato che hanno anche la voce simile, oltre che la paresi facciale?
> se non guardavo non capivo chi cazzo era a parlare


 Per me hanno fatto scuola di teatro per avere una voce più maschia


----------



## Old angelodelmale (5 Agosto 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Per me hanno fatto scuola di teatro per avere una voce più maschia


 
ah quella è una voce maschia? 

	
	
		
		
	


	





non voglio pensare a quella effeminata


----------



## Old latriglia (5 Agosto 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> opinionista?
> 
> non voglio sapere di cosa. non me lo dire triglietta ti prego
> 
> ...


ti basti che è alla rai, quindi glielo paghi pure te con il canone  

	
	
		
		
	


	







Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Guarda che se hai sentito parlare Costantino e poi senti Daniele Interrante hai la sensazione di sentire parlare un intellettuale, eh...


scusa eh  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  ..... ma non sono masochista e il mio telecomando funziona bene


----------



## Amoremio (5 Agosto 2009)

non posso commentare il film perchè non l'ho visto

credo di ricordare una locandina
e faceva cagare pure quella


----------



## Old angelodelmale (5 Agosto 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ma non sei già stata abbastanza da te stessa arrivando alla fine del ...capolavoro?


 

mi sono sacrificata anche per voi infatti

quanta ingratitudine a questo mondo


----------



## Minerva (5 Agosto 2009)

ma perché
guardarlo
postare la trama
ti tocchi


----------



## Old angelodelmale (5 Agosto 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma perché
> guardarlo
> postare la trama
> ti tocchi


 

volevo omaggiarvi

io? ma come ti viene in mente. mai fatto


----------



## Old sperella (5 Agosto 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> mi sono sacrificata anche per voi infatti
> 
> quanta ingratitudine a questo mondo


generosità per generosità


----------



## Nobody (5 Agosto 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> generosità per generosità


 Indovinate dei quattro chi è più intelligente e recita meglio?


----------



## Old sperella (5 Agosto 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Indovinate dei quattro chi è più intelligente e recita meglio?


io non ho dubbi


----------



## Lettrice (5 Agosto 2009)

E con questo sappi che se anche dovessi scendere a Ca non ho piu'intenzione di incontrarti.

Patti chiari amicizia lunga.

Ti ho messa in ignore


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (5 Agosto 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Indovinate dei quattro chi è più intelligente e recita meglio?





sperella ha detto:


> io non ho dubbi


 Troppo facile!


----------



## Lettrice (5 Agosto 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Troppo facile!


Non voglio dare una risposta azzardata, ma per me i cuscini sono gli unici a fare una porca figura!

Il cane porello non ha scelto, ma non essendo scappato un po' di colpa la do pure a lui


----------



## Amoremio (5 Agosto 2009)

che belle boccucce che hanno scelto di fare per mettersi in posa


----------



## Old sperella (5 Agosto 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> E con questo sappi che se anche dovessi scendere a Ca non ho piu'intenzione di incontrarti.
> 
> Patti chiari amicizia lunga.
> 
> Ti ho messa in ignore


ma con chi stai parlando ienuzza ?


----------



## Minerva (5 Agosto 2009)

questa foto mi da sconforto.fossi la madre di uno di questi ragazzi mediterei il suicidio


----------



## Lettrice (5 Agosto 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> ma con chi stai parlando ienuzza ?


Con _quella_... ma non ho intenzione di nominarla


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (5 Agosto 2009)

Però è inutile che ci illudiamo che il flop sia significativo di un minimo di dignità diffusa ...restano comunque dei modelli di vita ... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Sapete delle file per partecipare alle selezioni del grande fratello?
Avete visto l'entusiasmo dei partecipanti del grande fratello quando vanno nelle suite come se davvero la cosa migliore che possa capitare nella vita fosse bere champagne in una vasca idromassaggio?
Se tutto queso viene seguito e ricercato ...non so dove trovare speranza.


----------



## Old sperella (5 Agosto 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Con _quella_... ma non ho intenzione di nominarla
















   anche per me è stato un duro colpo


----------



## Old sperella (5 Agosto 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Però è inutile che ci illudiamo che il flop sia significativo di un minimo di dignità diffusa ...restano comunque dei modelli di vita ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


la ricerca c'è perchè la vita e il soldo facili fanno gola a tanti


----------



## Verena67 (5 Agosto 2009)

Angelo, il genere trash a volte partorisce delle cose sublimi.

Qualcuno conosce "Il boa contro il Pitone" (con la ragazza al parco...il fidanzato le fa un cunilingus...ma no, avete indovinato! Non è il fidanzato, è IL PITONE!!!!) o "Le pecore assassine"?!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (5 Agosto 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Angelo, il genere trash a volte partorisce delle cose sublimi.
> 
> Qualcuno conosce "Il boa contro il Pitone" (con la ragazza al parco...il fidanzato le fa un cunilingus...ma no, avete indovinato! Non è il fidanzato, è IL PITONE!!!!) o "Le pecore assassine"?!


----------



## Lettrice (5 Agosto 2009)

Il massimo del trash che ho visto e' Alex l'ariete 

	
	
		
		
	


	













Se ci penso sto ancora male


----------



## Minerva (5 Agosto 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Angelo, il genere trash a volte partorisce delle cose sublimi.
> 
> Qualcuno conosce "Il boa contro il Pitone" (con la ragazza al parco...il fidanzato le fa un cunilingus...ma no, avete indovinato! Non è il fidanzato, è IL PITONE!!!!) o "Le pecore assassine"?!


----------



## Amoremio (5 Agosto 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Angelo, il genere trash a volte partorisce delle cose sublimi.
> 
> Qualcuno conosce "Il boa contro il Pitone" (con la ragazza al parco...il fidanzato le fa un cunilingus...ma no, avete indovinato! Non è il fidanzato, è IL PITONE!!!!) o "Le pecore assassine"?!





Lettrice ha detto:


> Il massimo del trash che ho visto e' Alex l'ariete
> 
> 
> 
> ...


mi spiace essermeli persi
tutti e 3

dove potrei trovarli?


----------



## Old sperella (5 Agosto 2009)

Amoremio ha detto:


> mi spiace essermeli persi
> tutti e 3
> 
> dove potrei trovarli?


stavo giusto pensando la stessa cosa


----------



## Amoremio (5 Agosto 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> stavo giusto pensando la stessa cosa


anime gemelle

è che più tardi potrei avere un paio d'ore tutte per me
per farmi i boa miei


----------



## Old angelodelmale (5 Agosto 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> E con questo sappi che se anche dovessi scendere a Ca non ho piu'intenzione di incontrarti.
> 
> Patti chiari amicizia lunga.
> 
> Ti ho messa in ignore





Lettrice ha detto:


> Con _quella_... ma non ho intenzione di nominarla





sperella ha detto:


> anche per me è stato un duro colpo


 
ma come la fate lunga. 

	
	
		
		
	


	





se ci vediamo porto il pc così lo guardiamo tutte assieme appassionatamente?


----------



## Lettrice (5 Agosto 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> ma come la fate lunga.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Zacca stradoni tocca!


----------



## Old sperella (5 Agosto 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> ma come la fate lunga.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


compriamo anche un paio di copie di cioè ?


----------



## Lettrice (5 Agosto 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> compriamo anche un paio di copie di cioè ?


Io solo Cronaca Vera


----------



## Old angelodelmale (5 Agosto 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Zacca stradoni tocca!


 
miiiii ta caratter'e merda chi porta custa picciocca


----------



## Old angelodelmale (5 Agosto 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> compriamo anche un paio di copie di cioè ?


e mattissimo, grazie


----------



## Lettrice (5 Agosto 2009)

Ora mi sto gustando l'incontro e quasi mi prenoto il biglietto


----------



## Old angelodelmale (5 Agosto 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ora mi sto gustando l'incontro e quasi mi prenoto il biglietto


io inizio a prenotare il chiosco


----------



## Lettrice (5 Agosto 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> io inizio a prenotare il chiosco


Prenota almeno 2 tavoli: uno per noi uno per le latte Faxe da 1litro  vuote


----------



## Old sperella (5 Agosto 2009)

visto che ci siamo portiamo anche le carte per giocare a pinella


----------



## Old angelodelmale (5 Agosto 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Prenota almeno 2 tavoli: uno per noi uno per le latte Faxe da 1litro vuote


 













quando poi non basta più iniziamo a seppellirle sotto la sabbia


----------



## Old angelodelmale (5 Agosto 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> visto che ci siamo portiamo anche le carte per giocare a pinella


 
dai! è una vita che non ci gioco. il coltello chi lo porta?


----------



## Old Ken_il_Guerriero (5 Agosto 2009)

Un consiglio: non perdete "Le pecore assassine", precedentemente segnalato. Merita davvero.


----------



## Old Aleluja (5 Agosto 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> ehhh???
> 
> sentite ma non potete più semplicemente prendermi a calci in culo?


 ghe pensi mi!


----------



## Old Aleluja (5 Agosto 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Prenota almeno 2 tavoli: uno per noi uno per le latte Faxe da 1litro vuote
























sto per morire....


----------



## Lettrice (5 Agosto 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> visto che ci siamo portiamo anche le carte per giocare a pinella

















Ditemelo che mi porto il coltello giapponese da casa!


----------



## Lettrice (5 Agosto 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> dai! è una vita che non ci gioco*. il coltello chi lo porta?*


----------



## Lettrice (5 Agosto 2009)

brancoleone ha detto:


> sto per morire....


Toh chi si rivede!


----------



## Old Aleluja (5 Agosto 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Toh chi si rivede!


 bonasera 

	
	
		
		
	


	








una faxe virtuale la offrite anche a me?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (5 Agosto 2009)

brancoleone ha detto:


> ghe pensi mi!




















   mi sarei preoccupata se non l'avessi scritto


----------



## Old angelodelmale (5 Agosto 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> dai! è una vita che non ci gioco. il coltello chi lo porta?





Lettrice ha detto:


> Ditemelo che mi porto il coltello giapponese da casa!


una razza, una fazza


----------



## Old angelodelmale (5 Agosto 2009)

brancoleone ha detto:


> bonasera
> 
> 
> 
> ...


certo, te la mandiamo via fax 

	
	
		
		
	


	







ok ok, mi segnalo da sola


----------



## Old Aleluja (5 Agosto 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> certo, te la mandiamo via fax
> 
> 
> 
> ...


troppo poco


----------



## Old Aleluja (5 Agosto 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> mi sarei preoccupata se non l'avessi scritto


e Noi non vogliamo che ti preoccupi


----------



## Old Alexantro (5 Agosto 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wj5Dt42GnZk&feature=related
apparte !masticazzi" non ho altre parole x sto capolavoro.....altro che fellini o de sica 
Questo è vero neoralismo , è un omaggio a pasolini e a tutti i piu grandi, grandi grandi , questo film è entrato nella cineteca dei capolavori accanto a film come amarcord e ladri di biciclette


----------



## Old angelodelmale (5 Agosto 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wj5Dt42GnZk&feature=related
> apparte !masticazzi" non ho altre parole x sto capolavoro.....altro che fellini o de sica
> Questo è vero neoralismo , è un omaggio a pasolini e a tutti i piu grandi, grandi grandi , questo film è entrato nella cineteca dei capolavori accanto a film come amarcord e ladri di biciclette


oh alexantro quante soddisfazioni mi dai! finalmente qualcuno che di cinema ne capisce 

	
	
		
		
	


	








sai che in fondo in fondo per il libro avevi ragione e io ho esagerato?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (5 Agosto 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wj5Dt42GnZk&feature=related
> apparte !masticazzi" non ho altre parole x sto capolavoro.....altro che fellini o de sica
> Questo è vero neoralismo , è un omaggio a pasolini e a tutti i piu grandi, grandi grandi , questo film è entrato nella cineteca dei capolavori accanto a film come amarcord e ladri di biciclette


 Sono rimasta basita.
Non credevo si potesse fare una brutta imitazione di un film di Jerry Calà...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (5 Agosto 2009)

Ho trovato questa chicca...  

	
	
		
		
	


	






http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oF_Ds9FtDrM&feature=fvw


----------



## Old angelodelmale (6 Agosto 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Sono rimasta basita.
> Non credevo si potesse fare una brutta imitazione di un film di Jerry Calà...



persiché e hai visto una delle scene migliori.
la prossima volta che ci vediamo ti porto il cd così te lo potrai gustare in tutta la sua completezza


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (6 Agosto 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> persiché e hai visto una delle scene migliori.
> la prossima volta che ci vediamo ti porto il cd così te lo potrai gustare in tutta la sua completezza


Ho trovato anche questo video romantico della "storia d'amore" 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1PABTNSJHVA&feature=related

...ma ci credono!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Old angelodelmale (6 Agosto 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ho trovato questa chicca...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oserei definirla una delle pagine più tristi e imbarazzanti della televisione italiana


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (6 Agosto 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> persiché e hai visto una delle scene migliori.
> la prossima volta che ci vediamo ti porto il cd così te lo potrai gustare in tutta la sua completezza
















   non so come rimgraziarti...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (6 Agosto 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> oserei definirla una delle pagine più tristi e imbarazzanti della televisione italiana


 Ma a fianco ci sono tutte le "scelte" e i commenti dei fan ...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (6 Agosto 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ho trovato anche questo video romantico della "storia d'amore"
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1PABTNSJHVA&feature=related
> 
> ...ma ci credono!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



senti, ma cosa ti abbiamo fatto di male?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (6 Agosto 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> senti, ma cosa ti abbiamo fatto di male?


 Devo condividere lo sconcerto e l'avvilimento...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (6 Agosto 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> non so come rimgraziarti...




leggere la gioia sul tuo viso sarà il miglior ringraziamento


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (6 Agosto 2009)

E questi e tutti quelli nella colonna a fianco che si fanno il video della loro storia?
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iX---sPEiBo&feature=related


----------



## Old angelodelmale (6 Agosto 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Devo condividere lo sconcerto e l'avvilimento...


adesso hai capito perché ho aperto il tred


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (6 Agosto 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> adesso hai capito perché ho aperto il tred


 Sì.
Non ci si può tenere tutto dentro...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (6 Agosto 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Sì.
> Non ci si può tenere tutto dentro...



è da questo pomeriggio che cerco di farvelo capire.

questa proprio non potevo superarla senza il vostro aiuto


----------



## Old angelodelmale (6 Agosto 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> E questi e tutti quelli nella colonna a fianco che si fanno il video della loro storia?
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iX---sPEiBo&feature=related



non vorrei sembrare la solita cagachezz, ma se il mio ganzo facesse una roba del genere e la pubblicasse su youtube (o in ogni altro luogo accessibile) lo lascerei senza pensarci due volte e con tanto di calcione nelle chiappe


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (6 Agosto 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> è da questo pomeriggio che cerco di farvelo capire.
> 
> questa proprio non potevo superarla senza il vostro aiuto


 Ma io ho visto solo una scena e sono ridotta così  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  ...tu che hai visto tutto il film ...come stai?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (6 Agosto 2009)

"amore mio grazie per avermi fatto provare emozioni che nessun altro al mondo poteva riuscirci"???????  

	
	
		
		
	


	
















   ma è italiano?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (6 Agosto 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> non vorrei sembrare la solita cagachezz, ma se il mio ganzo facesse una roba del genere e la pubblicasse su youtube (o in ogni altro luogo accessibile) lo lascerei senza pensarci due volte e con tanto di calcione nelle chiappe


Quel che è sconvolgente è che è proprio la pubblicazione che dà "valore" alla "storia"


----------



## Old angelodelmale (6 Agosto 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ma io ho visto solo una scena e sono ridotta così
> 
> 
> 
> ...


mi aspettano in rianimazione, mi hanno riservato un lettino, sto finendo di preparare la borsa. mi mettono in coma indotto per 1 mese e poi decideranno che fare


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (6 Agosto 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> "amore mio grazie per avermi fatto provare emozioni che nessun altro al mondo poteva riuscirci"???????
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Non puoi pretender l'italiano da chi fa cose del genere...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (6 Agosto 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> mi aspettano in rianimazione, mi hanno riservato un lettino, sto finendo di preparare la borsa. mi mettono in coma indotto per 1 mese e poi decideranno che fare


----------



## Old angelodelmale (6 Agosto 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Quel che è sconvolgente è che è proprio la pubblicazione che dà "valore" alla "storia"



inutile dire che mentre lo guardavo (e preciso che me lo sono ciucciata fino all'ultimo secondo... non ci son cazzi, amo il trash 

	
	
		
		
	


	












  )   mi sono chiesta almeno 10 volte se siano ancora assieme


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (6 Agosto 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> inutile dire che mentre lo guardavo (e preciso che me lo sono ciucciata fino all'ultimo secondo... non ci son cazzi, amo il trash
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Del resto dovevano essere usciti tre volte visto le stesse foto ripetute(confesso che non l'ho guardato tutto, però)


----------



## Old angelodelmale (6 Agosto 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Del resto dovevano essere usciti tre volte visto le stesse foto ripetute(confesso che non l'ho guardato tutto, però)



oppure lui ha solo quella camicia e quella maglietta 

	
	
		
		
	


	





si era notato, altrimenti avresti fatto caso alla frase che ho riportato


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (6 Agosto 2009)

E questi?
Per pudore, mio, mi sento in colpa a guardarlo...ma i commenti meritano in particolare...

c'è rega sto video è fntxsicisim frvr 
ale ti amO. xXxxXxXxXx
aghjkll


----------



## Old angelodelmale (6 Agosto 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> E questi?
> Per pudore, mio, mi sento in colpa a guardarlo...ma i commenti meritano in particolare...
> 
> c'è rega sto video è *fntxsicisim frvr *
> ...


secondo te un alieno si era momentaneamente impossessato della sua tastiera?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (6 Agosto 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> secondo te un alieno si era momentaneamente impossessato della sua tastiera?


 Mi sono impegnata, ma non sono riuscita a tradurre... 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Ho chiesto a un giovane...
dice che potrebbe essere "fantasticissimi forever"


----------



## Old angelodelmale (6 Agosto 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Mi sono impegnata, ma non sono riuscita a tradurre...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



credo che sia fantasticissimo riferito al video. del forever mi sfugge il senso.
e anche quel "c'è rega"
non ce la faccio


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (6 Agosto 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> credo che sia fantasticissimo riferito al video. del forever mi sfugge il senso.
> e anche quel "c'è rega"
> non ce la faccio


 Beh adesso mica pretenderai di capire subito tutto degli alieni  

	
	
		
		
	


	







Buonanotte ...se riesci...
Me ne vado a dormire con un senso di impotenza e desolazione  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  ...ma dopotutto, domani è un altro giorno... 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N-Ff...C1057E6E&playnext=1&playnext_from=PL&index=24


----------



## Lettrice (6 Agosto 2009)

Ho visto il video dell'inizio su youtube... non lo posto perche'credo sia passibile di reato... ma il film inizia cosi':

Certe volte nelle citta' italiane nascono dei ragazzi troppo beeelli... che diventano  gli idoli delle ragazze del quartiere..."


NON POSSO!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (6 Agosto 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ho visto il video dell'inizio su youtube... non lo posto perche'credo sia passibile di reato... ma il film inizia cosi':
> 
> Certe volte nelle citta' italiane nascono dei ragazzi troppo beeelli... che diventano gli idoli delle ragazze del quartiere..."
> 
> ...


 Però ...a volte ...può accadere di essere belli, belli, belli in un modo assurdo...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uFzQNceWr78


----------



## Old angelodelmale (6 Agosto 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ho visto il video dell'inizio su youtube... *non lo posto perche'credo sia passibile di reato*... ma il film inizia cosi':
> 
> Certe volte nelle citta' italiane nascono dei ragazzi troppo beeelli... che diventano  gli idoli delle ragazze del quartiere..."
> 
> ...
































   mi sto sentendo male


----------



## Old angelodelmale (6 Agosto 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Però ...a volte ...può accadere di essere belli, belli, belli in un modo assurdo...
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uFzQNceWr78


più che altro,  a volte essere belli belli belli, belli in modo assurdo, può non bastare...

spero che l'idea non sia quella di spacciare questi due rincoglioniti per  i ben stiller e owen wilson nostrani. anche se con una punta di vergogna ho pensato che volesse essere un richiamo a zoolander.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (6 Agosto 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> più che altro, a volte essere belli belli belli, belli in modo assurdo, può non bastare...
> 
> spero che l'idea non sia quella di spacciare questi due rincoglioniti per i ben stiller e owen wilson nostrani. anche se con una punta di vergogna ho pensato che volesse essere un richiamo a zoolander.


 No.
Loro ne sono gli ispiratori...


----------



## Old Alexantro (6 Agosto 2009)

penso che troppo belli sia pure peggio di "alex l'ariete" con alberto tomba...nessuno l'ha mai visto?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (6 Agosto 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> No.
> Loro ne sono gli ispiratori...


io comunque mi sono rovinata la vita. stanotte li ho sognati. non ricordo assolutamente il sogno ma ricordo la loro comparsa (di sicuro non sapevano recitare neanche in sogno  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  )  .
dite che ci sono gli estremi per fare causa a costanzo?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (6 Agosto 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> penso che troppo belli sia pure peggio di "alex l'ariete" con alberto tomba...nessuno l'ha mai visto?


con grande rammarico devo dire di no.
quasi quasi lo cerco


----------



## Old Alexantro (6 Agosto 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> con grande rammarico devo dire di no.
> quasi quasi lo cerco


 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nzg11frhA3o&feature=related










come recita tomba...........


----------



## Old angelodelmale (6 Agosto 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nzg11frhA3o&feature=related
> 
> 
> 
> ...



al "basta che la smetti" detto con quella cantilena insopportabile, mi è venuta la dissenteria. scusate vado in bagno


----------



## Lettrice (6 Agosto 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> No.
> *Loro ne sono gli ispiratori... *


Esatto!

Vergogna veramente


----------



## Lettrice (6 Agosto 2009)

Alex l'ariete e'cosi' scadente che almeno fa ridere!

Ma questo dei due imbecillotti giudicando dagli spezzoni visti, non fa neanche ridere!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (6 Agosto 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nzg11frhA3o&feature=related
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Ma scusate ...è da oscar rispetto ai troppo belli...


----------



## Amoremio (6 Agosto 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Però ...a volte ...può accadere di essere belli, belli, belli in un modo assurdo...
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uFzQNceWr78


può accadere
ma in questo caso non è accaduto


----------



## Old cornofrancese (6 Agosto 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> Ebbene sì, a quattro anni dall’uscita nelle sale, mi sono decisa e ho SCARICATO (che mi arresti pure la siae, ma non potevo certo buttare via così dei soldi) “troppo belli”, il film di costantino vitagliano e daniele interrante e ieri, sopraffatta dal lavoro in ufficio (
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ti ho messo in ignore


----------



## Lettrice (6 Agosto 2009)

cornofrancese ha detto:


> ti ho messo in ignore


Anche io guarda!

poteva inventare una scusa e dire che e'stata forzata a guardare il film!


----------



## Old cornofrancese (6 Agosto 2009)

cmq ora mi scarico 'alex l'ariete'


----------



## Amoremio (6 Agosto 2009)

ma è il caldo che vi scatena queste voglie masochiste
o le avete sempre avute e ora avete deciso di fare outing?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (6 Agosto 2009)

Amoremio ha detto:


> ma è il caldo che vi scatena queste voglie masochiste
> o le avete sempre avute e ora avete deciso di fare outing?


E' il gusto dell'orrido che repelle e attrae.
Però basterebbe guardare i programmi della De Filippi.


----------



## Amoremio (6 Agosto 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> E' il gusto dell'orrido che repelle e attrae.
> Però basterebbe guardare i programmi della De Filippi.


 
se è per questo
basta sentirla parlare


----------



## Old cornofrancese (6 Agosto 2009)

non a caso il film di angelo è stato prodotto da maurizio costanzo, il piduista che tornerà in rai tra qualche mese ed i due 'belli' sono 'prodotti' di maria de filippi


----------



## Lettrice (6 Agosto 2009)

Che poi abbiate pazienza ma io non li trovo neanche belli!


----------



## Old Giusy (6 Agosto 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Che poi abbiate pazienza ma io non li trovo neanche belli!


Te l'appoggio senza spingere.


----------



## Amoremio (6 Agosto 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Che poi abbiate pazienza ma io non li trovo neanche belli!


 
l'avevo detto anch'io



Amoremio ha detto:


> può accadere
> ma in questo caso non è accaduto


----------



## Old angelodelmale (6 Agosto 2009)

cornofrancese ha detto:


> non a caso* il film di angelo *è stato prodotto da maurizio costanzo, il piduista che tornerà in rai tra qualche mese ed i due 'belli' sono 'prodotti' di maria de filippi


adesso non esageriamo. addirittura la paternità non la voglio






e comunque sono due giorni che dico che il tutto è made in costanzo&defilippi, racchiaccio


----------



## Old angelodelmale (6 Agosto 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Anche io guarda!
> 
> poteva inventare una scusa e dire che e'stata forzata a guardare il film!
















con gli spilli sotto gli occhi come in opera.

non apprezzate la sincerità 






cosa mi dite se confesso che il mio e il mio coinquilino ci davamo appuntamento in cucina per vedere "ho sposato un calciatore"? 

	
	
		
		
	


	













il trash ha il suo perché secondo me. con quella serie ho riso parecchio, anche se non doveva essere divertente.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (6 Agosto 2009)

Amoremio ha detto:


> ma è il caldo che vi scatena queste voglie masochiste
> o le avete sempre avute e ora avete deciso di fare outing?



la seconda che hai detto 

	
	
		
		
	


	





hei ciccio ma stai facendo il presepe? alex l'ariete l'hai guardato tu


----------



## Old angelodelmale (6 Agosto 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Che poi abbiate pazienza ma io non li trovo neanche belli!


ma infatti, soprattutto costantino è un cesso apocalittico


----------



## Lettrice (6 Agosto 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> con gli spilli sotto gli occhi come in opera.
> 
> non apprezzate la sincerità
> 
> ...


Non ci posso credere... hanno importato anche Footballers wives!

Niente siete alla frutta anche voi


----------



## Old angelodelmale (6 Agosto 2009)

Amoremio ha detto:


> l'avevo detto anch'io



veramente l'ho detto per prima 

	
	
		
		
	


	





comunque hanno entrambi un bel fisico, questo è innegabile, ma niente di fuori dal comune. costantino di faccia fa veramente cagare (e quella fronte tanto bassa la dice lunga sul contenuto del cranio). daniele di viso non è neanche cesso, ma di sicuro non è troppo bello.

ma poi anche lo fossero. cazzo. con quelle espressioni là, da orata in padella, come si può trovarli belli?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (6 Agosto 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Non ci posso credere... hanno importato anche Footballers wives!
> 
> Niente siete alla frutta anche voi


che è footballers wives? un reality?

ho sposato un calciatore è un serial (purtroppo non hanno fatto il seguito 

	
	
		
		
	


	








 :balloon

	
	
		
		
	


	




   . qualcosa di indescrivibile, appena uno o due scalini sopra troppo belli. uno dei protagonisti era somigliantissimo a uno di quei coglioni di calciatori che partecipavano al reality di ciccio graziani. ho il nome sull apunta della linga ma non mi viene...


----------



## Lettrice (6 Agosto 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> che è footballers wives? un reality?
> 
> ho sposato un calciatore è un serial (purtroppo non hanno fatto il seguito
> 
> ...


No e'un serial inglese che hanno evidentemente copiato visto che esiste in UK dal 2002! 

Veramente una roba inguardabile! Il top del trash 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Vidi una puntata in cui una di queste mogli di calciatore ebbe un figlio da un uomo mentre stava con un calciatore di colore... per farlo passare per figlio del calciatore lo spalmava di autoabbronzante provocandone la morte... penso di aver detto tutto sul livello di squallore!


----------



## Old sperella (6 Agosto 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> No e'un serial inglese che hanno evidentemente copiato visto che esiste in UK dal 2002!
> 
> Veramente una roba inguardabile! Il top del trash
> 
> ...


che bel programmino


----------



## Lettrice (6 Agosto 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> che bel programmino


Veramente da vedere!

insieme a un reality di cui non ricordo il nome in cui le madri trassavano le figlie in modo da somigliare a _celebrities_ del calibro di Jordan!

Se non avete presente jordan _eccovela_


----------



## Old cornofrancese (6 Agosto 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> adesso non esageriamo. addirittura la paternità non la voglio
> 
> 
> 
> ...


si, ma nn sono riuscito a leggere il thread, dopo il tuo incipit sono morto


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (6 Agosto 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Veramente da vedere!
> 
> insieme a un reality di cui non ricordo il nome in cui le madri trassavano le figlie in modo da somigliare a _celebrities_ del calibro di Jordan!
> 
> Se non avete presente jordan _eccovela_


 In effetti è di un certo calibro...


----------



## Minerva (6 Agosto 2009)

mi auguro che la scuola sia all'altezza del cambiamento di linguaggio ed abbia subito acquisito certi importanti neologismi:
tronista, opinionista, tuttologo, esterna, confessionale, tugurio, , nomination, corteggiatrice, gianni sperti,casetta, sfida...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (6 Agosto 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> mi auguro che la scuola sia all'altezza del cambiamento di linguaggio ed abbia subito acquisito certi importanti neologismi:
> tronista, opinionista, tuttologo, esterna, confessionale, tugurio, , nomination, corteggiatrice, gianni sperti,casetta, sfida...


 Chi è?


----------



## Minerva (6 Agosto 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Chi è?


un miracolato di mariasanguinaria (come la chiama d'agostino).
ex di paola barale, ex ballerino 
a uomini e donne siede a fianco del tronista 
ha vinto la talpa
balla ad amici



credo di aver accumulato sui 1234 punti


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (6 Agosto 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> un miracolato di mariasanguinaria (come la chiama d'agostino).
> ex di paola barale, ex ballerino
> a uomini e donne siede a fianco del tronista
> ha vinto la talpa
> ...








  mi sento arricchita


----------



## Amoremio (6 Agosto 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> un miracolato di mariasanguinaria (come la chiama d'agostino).
> ex di paola barale, ex ballerino
> a uomini e donne siede a fianco del tronista
> ha vinto la talpa
> ...


vuoi fregarmi il tostapane?


----------



## Minerva (6 Agosto 2009)

Amoremio ha detto:


> vuoi fregarmi il tostapane?


 no, accumulo per il plaid scaldaginocchia


----------



## Old sperella (6 Agosto 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Veramente da vedere!
> 
> insieme a un reality di cui non ricordo il nome in cui le madri trassavano le figlie in modo da somigliare a _celebrities_ del calibro di Jordan!
> 
> Se non avete presente jordan _eccovela_


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HQgpNf4JdG4


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (6 Agosto 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HQgpNf4JdG4






























Ma è vero...


----------



## Old sperella (6 Agosto 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ma è vero...


----------



## Bruja (6 Agosto 2009)

*Persa*



Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ma è vero...


 
... e molto più diffuso di quanto si creda... 

	
	
		
		
	


	












Bruj


----------



## Old cornofrancese (7 Agosto 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> un miracolato di mariasanguinaria (come la chiama d'agostino).
> ex di paola barale, ex ballerino
> a uomini e donne siede a fianco del tronista
> ha vinto la talpa
> ...


ho messo anche te in ignore, non ce la posso fare



(ho anche messo la foto di gianni sperti come sfondo del desktop 

	
	
		
		
	


	








  )


----------



## Minerva (7 Agosto 2009)

so che invidiate questa grossa cultura che ho .se volete vi posso parlare anche di tina cipollari


----------



## Lettrice (7 Agosto 2009)

Ok a Gianni Sperti c'arrivo anche io... ma Tina Cipollari non so chi sia 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Devo fare una cappatina in Italia... non posso tollerare questa mia ignoranza


----------



## Amoremio (7 Agosto 2009)

credevo di non saperlo

invece cercando ho ricordato

un altro prodotto De filippi


invece gianni sperti anche vedendo la foto non so chi sia


----------



## Minerva (7 Agosto 2009)

beh qui lo vedete mentre balla ihihih

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KqYXwUqvYf4


----------



## Lettrice (7 Agosto 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> beh qui lo vedete mentre balla ihihih
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KqYXwUqvYf4


----------



## Nobody (7 Agosto 2009)

Amoremio ha detto:


> credevo di non saperlo
> 
> invece cercando ho ricordato
> 
> ...


 che aria da deficiente...


----------



## Minerva (7 Agosto 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


>


 voglio proprio tu sia edotta fino in fondo

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NMzGc-NXm80&feature=related


----------



## Lettrice (7 Agosto 2009)

Mi sento male  

	
	
		
		
	


	













Poveraccio un po' pena mi fa... 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Velo pietoso sulle gemelline conterranee... che son veremente carine ma di una stupida' imbarazzante


----------



## Lettrice (7 Agosto 2009)

Amoremio ha detto:


> credevo di non saperlo
> 
> invece cercando ho ricordato
> 
> ...


La conosco ma credo di aver rimosso il nome...


----------



## Minerva (7 Agosto 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> che aria da deficiente...


 comunque ...sai, inventarsi un ruolo da oca sì...ma pagata fior di palanche ..
non è che deficiti del tutto


----------



## Lettrice (7 Agosto 2009)

Comunque le mise rosa confetto dovrebbero essere punibili dalla legge se indossate da un essere umano di sesso femminile superiore ai 13 anni


----------



## Nobody (7 Agosto 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> comunque ...sai, inventarsi un ruolo da oca sì...ma pagata fior di palanche ..
> non è che deficiti del tutto


Ti giuro che non so nemmeno chi sia... tutto l'insieme mi da l'idea di un'idiota, ma magari ha un QI da nobel.
Sandra Milo passava per una scema, ma se ha incantato Fellini per vent'anni, qualche qualità l'avrà pur avuta.


----------



## Minerva (7 Agosto 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Ti giuro che non so nemmeno chi sia... tutto l'insieme mi da l'idea di un'idiota, ma magari ha un QI da nobel.


 credo né uno , né l'altro: ha saputo cavalcare un'opportunità .


----------



## Nobody (7 Agosto 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> credo né uno , né l'altro: ha saputo cavalcare un'opportunità .


Appunto, saper cavalcare la tigre soprattutto in tempi come questi, è fondamentale.


----------



## Grande82 (7 Agosto 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Ti giuro che non so nemmeno chi sia... tutto l'insieme mi da l'idea di un'idiota, ma magari ha un QI da nobel.
> Sandra Milo passava per una scema, ma se ha incantato Fellini per vent'anni, qualche qualità l'avrà pur avuta.


guarda, tina fra tutti quelli passati da uomini e donne e dal duo de filippi-costanzo in generale era fra le più in gamba.
Faceva la stupida e frivola, ma era una di quelle con le risposte pronte e molto autoironica. Era chiaramente un personaggio.
In quanto al balletto di Gianni Sperti.... Ah, donna Minerva, quante ne sa lei!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  Era attenta, lo ammetta!


----------



## Minerva (7 Agosto 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> guarda, tina fra tutti quelli passati da uomini e donne e dal duo de filippi-costanzo in generale era fra le più in gamba.
> Faceva la stupida e frivola, ma era una di quelle con le risposte pronte e molto autoironica. Era chiaramente un personaggio.
> In quanto al balletto di Gianni Sperti.... Ah, donna Minerva, quante ne sa lei!!
> 
> ...


sappiate che non rinnegherò mai le mie frequentazioni con il trash ;
sono capace di contaminarlo con kafka , dopo leggere un giallo di faletti, ascoltare un'aria dalla turandot passando da pino daniele , guardare un approfondimento e subito dopo l'isola dei famosi.
sono un grande struzzo e ingurgito ogni cosa e in tutto trovo divertimento


----------



## Old cornofrancese (7 Agosto 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> sappiate che non rinnegherò mai le mie frequentazioni con il trash ;
> sono capace di contaminarlo con kafka , dopo leggere un giallo di faletti, ascoltare un'aria dalla turandot passando da pino daniele , guardare un approfondimento e subito dopo l'isola dei famosi.
> sono un grande struzzo e ingurgito ogni cosa e in tutto trovo divertimento


per questo sei stimabile..... ma riesci pure a digerire 'lucignolo'....?

ma sopratutto: che ci fa questo thread in 'disquisizioni culturali'????


----------



## Minerva (7 Agosto 2009)

cornofrancese ha detto:


> per questo sei stimabile..... ma riesci pure a digerire 'lucignolo'....?
> 
> ma sopratutto: che ci fa questo thread in 'disquisizioni culturali'????


ecco...lucignolo è veramente vergognoso tanto da non riuscire a trovarci niente di divertente .c'è un limite a tutto!


----------



## Amoremio (7 Agosto 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> ecco...lucignolo è veramente vergognoso tanto da non riuscire a trovarci niente di divertente .c'è un limite a tutto!


lucignolo non si può vedere

non solo non diverte

ma raccoglie delle cagate pazzesche
e a me fa l'impressione di uno che pensa di raccontarti cose talmente importanti e fondamentali  

	
	
		
		
	


	








da dover dare per scontato che sia pure inutile far capire perchè e per chi lo siano


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (7 Agosto 2009)

Amoremio ha detto:


> lucignolo non si può vedere
> 
> non solo non diverte
> 
> ...


E' ambiguo, morboso e di una malafede pazzesca.


----------



## Amoremio (7 Agosto 2009)

ah

















il dono della sintesi!


(mai avuta)


----------



## Old angelodelmale (7 Agosto 2009)

cornofrancese ha detto:


> per questo sei stimabile..... ma riesci pure a digerire 'lucignolo'....?
> 
> ma sopratutto:* che ci fa questo thread in 'disquisizioni culturali'??*??



mai tred fu meglio collocato


----------



## Lettrice (7 Agosto 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> mai tred fu meglio collocato

















Baccagai!


----------



## Old megliosola (8 Agosto 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> veramente l'ho detto per prima
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ma guarda angelo che sono solo ben preparati eh...a parte il fisico allenato non è che siano questi gran pezzi d'uomo, sono piuttosto di altezza media...non svettano in nessun modo  

	
	
		
		
	


	





p.s. per ben preparati intendo preparati per le foto e le scene...sul resto ovviamente meglio stendere un velo (di marmo possibilmente)


----------

